# Suggest a good stud finder please



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Am frustrated with my old Strait-Line. But I start looking online at the ones sold by HD and Lowes, and they all seem to have as many 1-star reviews as 5-star. 

I am typically looking for stud locations behind 1/2" drywall. Don't think I ever tried to find wires or pipes with one. Pretty sure I prefer some kind of analog display --- I like to see how the signal changes as I scan over the wall. If its only got one or two LEDs on it, doubt I will be convinced it will be accurate. My current stud finder has 4 LEDs but they are pretty much either all 4 on or all 4 off. Usually they turn off when I pass beyond the stud, but not always.

This morning I had to pull out the old pivoting magnet detector. Takes a little time to find the screws in the drywall, but saved me again.

What models are reliable and precise ?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... This is what I use,....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

One can easily get within a 1/8" of stud center with this push pin combination. Remove a wall switch cover or receptacle cover to locate the first stud and go from there. The resulting holes are so minor patching usually isn't necessary. If you must a Q-tip with paint will do it. This may look time consuming but it's actually faster than one would think.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Black-and-D...045927?hash=item2392667e67:g:bIwAAOSwjk9ZWpGN

I have one of these, seem to do the job,most time I just tap the wall like dad did.
The new ones are more electronic I think.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is my go-to stud finder. A simple magnet, that happens to have a telescopic handle. Look for a drywall screw at about 12" from the floor. With a little practice you can mark off every stud in the room in just a few minutes.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I always have these two on hand. And have tried just about all of them. 
One thing that has not had any big improvements on in years.

One will always work. But best to have both

https://www.amazon.com/CH-Hanson-03...F8&qid=1510796618&sr=8-1&keywords=stud+finder

and


https://www.amazon.com/ProSensor-71...F8&qid=1510796740&sr=8-4&keywords=stud+finder


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I always keep a bunch of small "post-it" note pads, they stick but easily removed. By marking many studs I pick up the framing pattern and then I can predict where the rest will be. Hate it when working old construction with no pattern.

My primary stud finder is Zircon i65 (older model) but I have to be careful as it looks deeper than the one it replaced. I have found pipes and thought they were studs, not good. Once I locate my studs I go to SS's pin approach to verify.

Bud


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> I always keep a bunch of small "post-it" note pads, they stick but easily removed. By marking many studs I pick up the framing pattern and then I can predict where the rest will be. Hate it when working old construction with no pattern.



good idea with the post-its, I usually keep a few rolls of painters tape around for such tasks


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Bought one of these last year and they seem to do the job well.
Hasn't disappointed me yet.

Got mine at Costco, but can't find a link to post from them.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/franklin-stud-sensor-0574589p.html#.Vkj_FHarTDc


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Look! Here's a whole group of stud finders.










Sorry guys, couldn't resist! :biggrin2:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have used the Zircon Studsensor L50










It has always work well. The only issue I have is for some reason whenever I hold it to close to myself it keeps going off..., go figure. :wink2:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Donno why, but the picture I posted above,.... Disappeared,....


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> Bought one of these last year and they seem to do the job well.


That's the same one they sell at Lee Valley. I looked at Lee Valley because they normally sell good stuff. But one thing that concerns me is that it has only one LED per position with no indication of signal strength. 

You ever get conflicting readings where the LEDs turn on even though you are sure you are past the stud?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Nope. It has worked flawlessly for me.

Just finished putting in around 300 boxes at a school. New construction. Found exactly what was there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I always keep a bunch of small "post-it" note pads, they stick but easily removed. By marking many studs I pick up the framing pattern and then I can predict where the rest will be. Hate it when working old construction with no pattern.
> 
> My primary stud finder is Zircon i65 (older model) but I have to be careful as it looks deeper than the one it replaced. I have found pipes and thought they were studs, not good. Once I locate my studs I go to SS's pin approach to verify.
> 
> Bud


The pin also will pin point termite damage. Is that an intended pun?:biggrin2:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

RRH said:


> I always have these two on hand. And have tried just about all of them.
> One thing that has not had any big improvements on in years.
> 
> One will always work. But best to have both
> ...


I use the exact same two tools! And a fist. Punch the wall. If it feels like your hand could go right through, no stud. If it feels like you're going to hurt yourself, there is a stud there.


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the walabot: https://walabot.com/diy


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

dalepres said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned the walabot: https://walabot.com/diy


Just because it is more of a gimmick. Just adds video to a poor studfinder. I could care less how it tells me there is a stud. By video or not. Much more important is what it finds


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

jlhaslip said:


> Bought one of these last year and they seem to do the job well.
> Hasn't disappointed me yet.
> 
> Got mine at Costco, but can't find a link to post from them.
> ...


Amazon sells this for 37.92 USD

BTW, I really like this. May order one.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Costco had them at around $39.00 CDN at the time.


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

RRH said:


> Just because it is more of a gimmick. Just adds video to a poor studfinder. I could care less how it tells me there is a stud. By video or not. Much more important is what it finds


Yep. Turns out it's a big gimmick/scam. It doesn't work at all. Just got mine yesterday and tried it out today. Can't find a stud, can't find wire where I know there's wire. intermittently shows wire where I know there is no wire - and I know because I just built the wall. I sure had a lot of hope for this and am disappointed.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

dalepres said:


> Yep. Turns out it's a big gimmick/scam. It doesn't work at all. Just got mine yesterday and tried it out today. Can't find a stud, can't find wire where I know there's wire. intermittently shows wire where I know there is no wire - and I know because I just built the wall. I sure had a lot of hope for this and am disappointed.


Now I'm thinking the same folks make the White Metal Detector.:biggrin2:It will find every re-bar on 12" spacing in my concrete floor but gawd I'd like to have fun with it outdoors just once.:vs_mad:


----------



## intelpcguy (May 10, 2015)

I have the Zircon, sometimes it's too touchy, giving me false readings, prompting me to rescan,

so I switched to a cow magnet, and it has never failed me, wood framed or steel stud. It works fantastic on steel studs as it self centers to the stud. On wood you have to know how to read the nails/ screws it find as sometimes they are not nailed or screwed to the center of the stud. Once I mark them, I measure to see if I get 16 or 24 inch centers and make adjustments before cutting, or drilling. What I like about the magnet is it holds onto ceilings, so there is no question which way backing/ ceiling joists are running.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TK96GU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I keep 2 of the shipping rings taped to the magnet, as once it grabs, it can be tough to pull off the wall / ceiling.


----------

